# Hunting season...



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

... Is coming up here very shortly. 

I was wondering if there are any fellow hunters on the forum.  
I don't think I've ever talked to anyone on here about it before.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 5, 2005)

Heres my challenge to you littleman...

Go out on the prime day of hunting season with your opposing digit(your thumb) taped to your hand so that it is inoperable. Dont take a gun, or anything, wear the best camo you can find...

TRY to kill something, then report back to us. 


all is fair I guess....


----------



## Corry (Oct 5, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Heres my challenge to you littleman...
> 
> Go out on the prime day of hunting season with your opposing digit(your thumb) taped to your hand so that it is inoperable. Dont take a gun, or anything, wear the best camo you can find...
> 
> ...



 :thumbdown:


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

Please don't make this an anti-hunting thread MD.
Thanks.

-Chris


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm hesitant to even post here b/c of where I _know_ this thread is going.

Hunter here.


----------



## sfaribault (Oct 5, 2005)

I have not hunted in about 3 years..  

Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

I know what you mean mountain... I was really hesitant to post the thread, but I don't feel there is any problem unless someone really starts screaming.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 5, 2005)

get 6000 people in the same room and talk about hunting...there will ALWAYS be a problem.


you can talk about it to your hearts desire, im not interfering.

oh and mountainlander, by you saying that your not going to respond...means you just responded.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 5, 2005)

One of my best friends at home is a hunter, though I don't think he's been for a while... (Notice all the Texans here  )


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> (Notice all the Texans here  )


yeah, I was wondering if there would only be Texans here... lol


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> you can talk about it to your hearts desire, im not interfering.


thanks.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 5, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> thanks.




It wasnt a favor.


----------



## bace (Oct 5, 2005)

I hope you guys are planning on eating the meat and making a fur jacket.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 5, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I hope you guys are planning on eating the meat and making a fur jacket.




ahhh..the american way.


----------



## graigdavis (Oct 5, 2005)

Hunter here.  Im excited. :mrgreen:   I need to re-stock the freezer.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Hunter here.  Im excited. :mrgreen:   I need to re-stock the freezer.


I have the same thoughts here davis. :thumbup:


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 5, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## bace (Oct 5, 2005)

I wouldn't mind learning how to hunt with those high-tech bow's. Hunting for turkey right now would be sweet.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 5, 2005)

If I was ever going to learn to hunt it would be with a conventional bow and arrow, not one of the modern ones or a high velocity sniper rifle with 300x scope.  Makes it too easy in my opinion.  

However I did enjoy Deerhunter the game pretty relaxing plus no guilt of taking a life.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind learning how to hunt with those high-tech bow's. Hunting for turkey right now would be sweet.


I use a Compound for target... I have never hunted with one though.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Oct 5, 2005)

i love to hunt.

soon as my divorce is final, i'll be right back out there.

white tail. mmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## malachite (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm an upland hunter and tis' the season for it to start. Haven't hunted the last couple of years but we're going to have to check out the quail situation down here in SoCal. Nothing like hauling a shotgun around all day for a 6 piece chicken McNugget meal.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm not from Texas but I do like to hunt. I've been going for years only I just haven't killed anything. I'm more likely to shoot Bambi with a camera then to do it with my rifle.  Venison is awesome though. So is elk and antelope. :mrgreen: I've never hunted bird (quail) before... but I might try it this year since Malachite likes to hunt quail. I hear they're good eatin.  

Tobes... what does your divorce being final have to do with hunting? Screw worrying about that and get out there and restock the freezer man. :hugs:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Oct 5, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I'm not from Texas but I do like to hunt. I've been going for years only I just haven't killed anything. I'm more likely to shoot Bambi with a camera then to do it with my rifle.  Venison is awesome though. So is elk and antelope. :mrgreen: I've never hunted bird (quail) before... but I might try it this year since Malachite likes to hunt quail. I hear they're good eatin.
> 
> Tobes... what does your divorce being final have to do with hunting? Screw worrying about that and get out there and restock the freezer man. :hugs:




heheh.  i ever tell you how much i love you?  (platonically, malachite, platonicallly  )


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 5, 2005)

Last time I hunted I was 12. was using a 16 gauge shotgun to hunt deer down in Virginia. I really didn't have a clue as to what I was doing but it was a father son thing so I went. I had never fired the shotgun before so when I saw my first deer I closed my eyes, turned my heaqd and pulled the trigger. The recoil caught me off guard and dumped me on my butt. The first indication that my accuracy was less than stellar was when my father bursts out laughing and yells TIMBER!!! I open my eyes just in time to watch a 2-3 in. sapling keel over from about 4 feet up the trunk, where my shotgun blast nearly severed it. The deer was nowhere to be seen. Haven't been hunting since, except with my car.

While I have nothing against hunting as long as you eat what you kill, I think a truly challenging hunt would be to take your camera and a short lens and try and get a good picture. Not that would take skill. :mrgreen:


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 5, 2005)

What kinds of guns do you use to hunt?


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> a truly challenging hunt would be to take your camera and a short lens and try and get a good picture. Not that would take skill. :mrgreen:


That's not hard around here...
there are soooo many deer around here that I can just use my 50mm to photograph the deer... as soon as I get this roll of film developed I'll show y'all :lmao:


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> What kinds of guns do you use to hunt?


deer rifles...


----------



## graigdavis (Oct 5, 2005)

Cant use rifle in Ohio to hunt deer.  Either Bow or shotgun.  Im more of a bird hunter anyway.  Goose, duck, dove, its more exciting than deer hunting.  

I use a Baikal 12ga O/U.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Goose, duck, dove, its more exciting than deer hunting.


That's true... but I love the taste of venasine(sp?) much more than the others.


----------



## graigdavis (Oct 5, 2005)

I just help my friends eat their venasine.  We usualy have a "game day" for one of the football games of the season.  We all bring some kind of food using what game meat we have.  I usualy have goose-ka-bobs or doves in a blanket.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> I just help my friends eat their venasine. We usualy have a "game day" for one of the football games of the season. We all bring some kind of food using what game meat we have. I usualy have goose-ka-bobs or doves in a blanket.


That sounds good... 
Invite me!  (Ohio isn't too bad of a drive is it?)


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 5, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> oh and mountainlander, by you saying that your not going to respond...means you just responded.



If you look I never said I wasn't going to respond.  I said I was hesitant to.




			
				MDowdey said:
			
		

> It wasnt a favor.



Look, I know you're in good around here, but I'm getting a little tired of the Gestapo attitude.  Just because you don't particularly agree with hunting doesn't mean you have to make it hard to talk about here in off topic by those of us that do.  Its a genuine past time loved by thousands (if not millions) of people all over the world.  

Your laughter regarding Bace's comment about eating/wearing/using all of every animal harvested suggests to me that you really _don't_ understand what hunting is all about.  Because that is exactly what a true hunter does.  For every deer I've taken, the meat goes in the freezer, the bones and hooves get saved for the dogs, and the hide goes to the tanner.  My aunt makes moccasins, purses, belts, christmas ornaments, etc out of the leather.  Every goose and duck I have taken has been eaten, the feathers sold to a hobby store, and the down used in down comforters that my mother makes.  If you want to talk about inhumane, take a look where the meat in stores comes from, and the conditions those animals live in before they are sent to slaughter.

I'm probably overreacting, *AGAIN*, but you've been exceptionally gruff lately, and it is neither becoming of you, nor how I think you truly mean to be as a person.


----------



## bace (Oct 5, 2005)

*eeek*


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks mountainlander,



> you've been exceptionally gruff lately, and it is neither becoming of you, nor how I think you truly mean to be as a person.


I concur...


----------



## bace (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that this subject is touchy. I think MD could have locked it from the beggining. I think him letting it go on this far was something you should be thankful for.

Could be wrong though.

Regardless, you've probably just sealed the fate of the thread in one post.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 5, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Could be wrong though.



Well, I guess we agree on something....


 :lmao:  :lmao: 

Just messin witcha.   :mrgreen:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't see how we're supposed to discuss anythig in here.  whenever someone expresses an opinion in a less that perfectly civil way the topic is closed.  The only topics I see that last are one's where people post pseudo comical forum banter that you see on all froums which usually follows the format of:

*statement*
*ironic risque statement*
*one up man ship of comments until people get bored*
*topic dies*

just thought I'd say that before this is locked.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Oct 5, 2005)

you guys stop messin wid my lil bro md, lest i have to break out my whuppin stick and lay to. :razz:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 5, 2005)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> you guys stop messin wid my lil bro md, lest i have to break out my whuppin stick and lay to. :razz:


 :lmao:  :lmao: Have you heard of Roy D. Mercer??  Or is he just a Texas thing? 

"Well how biga boy are ya?"

"Don't make me open up a can-a-whupass, 55 gallon drum comin right up!"

Hahaha, he's hilarious.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Oct 5, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> :lmao:  :lmao: Have you heard of Roy D. Mercer??  Or is he just a Texas thing?
> 
> "Well how biga boy are ya?"
> 
> ...



heheh.  checked out his website, will definitely be using some of his stuff.  
hey, didn't he write the last State of the Union Adress?


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 5, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> I don't see how we're supposed to discuss anythig in here.  whenever someone expresses an opinion in a less that perfectly civil way the topic is closed.  The only topics I see that last are one's where people post pseudo comical forum banter that you see on all froums which usually follows the format of:
> 
> *statement*
> *ironic risque statement*
> ...



If you don't like the topic of conversation, don't reply.  If you don't like the forum, 'daniel', which you apparently don't, find somewhere else to spend your time.  If you can't resist jabbing at the way the forum is run, find yourself banned.  We don't need it nor appreciate it.


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 5, 2005)

Let's please just keep this thread clean.  It all comes down to if we all just don't hit submit when something is sparking up that debate you're wanting to have that could potentially be nasty.  That is something else this forum doesn't need.


----------



## bace (Oct 5, 2005)

I have learned to conform to the rules.

I take out my twenty something angst on other message boards.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 5, 2005)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> What kinds of guns do you use to hunt?



My Browning Lightweight 30/06 with a scope is my hunting weapon of choice  and I'm currently on the hunt for a shotgun that fits me well. :mrgreen:


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 5, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I have learned to conform to the rules.
> 
> I take out my twenty something angst on other message boards.




And that's how you're still here without Terri... :lmao:


----------



## bace (Oct 5, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> And that's how you're still here without Terri... :lmao:


 
Yeah, apparently she's not the only one that likes me now eh Hobbesy.

*wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 5, 2005)

Get your hand off of that...it's mine..


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 5, 2005)

Bace... I think you need to keep your hand off his "gun".


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 5, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Bace... I think you need to keep your hand off his "gun".


:lmao:


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Andrea K (Oct 5, 2005)

wow...yet another thread turned raunchy...


----------



## LizM (Oct 5, 2005)

I haven't got to go hunting in a loooong time.  But my daughter will soon be old enough for her first foray into the woods.

For now we're still working on gun ettiquite with a pump BB gun (which will shoot INTO sheetrock if pumped enough times by the way).


----------



## PetersCreek (Oct 5, 2005)

Man, oh man...I haven't been hunting in years.  I used to go out for whitetail, doves, bobwhite, and jump shooting for ducks.  When I moved to Alaska, I bought a Winchester Model 70 in .338 WinMag with the intent of going out for moose.  Still haven't managed to do it yet.  Now that I have a Marlin 1895 in .45-70 that I'd rather use one day, I'd like to sell the boltie.

Oh...and it's _venison_.  Mmmmm, mmm.


----------



## malachite (Oct 5, 2005)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> I use a Baikal 12ga O/U.


Not something you see everyday........

I've got your standard issue Remington 870 Wingmaster that only sees use now as a loaner gun. Shoot mainly with a Browning feather-light 12ga O/U. Been waiting for an opportunity to get my hands on the new Ruger side by side though.

Now I'm all worked up about shotguns. Might have to find me a sporting clays course this weekend


----------



## Luminosity (Oct 5, 2005)

I think if you're going out to hunt with the attitude " I'm going to eat, feed, dress myself and my family " ... then I don't have a problem with it. I consider the way animals are treated at slaughterhouses a whole lot more inhumane.

If a person hunts for pure _entertainment_ then go buy a video game. 

Back in the day when a person had to hunt in order to survive then it's a 'survival of the fittest ' deal. Animals eat other animals to survive. If a human has to kill animals to survive then it's only natural.

In western civilisation at least, we have gone beyond well-fed.....we're _over_fed. Yet, if someone was of the stance where they stayed away from buying meat ( whether it be from a store,supermarket, fast food outlet etc ) , choosing instead to hunt for it themselves I would say 'bravo' for them and respect that stance 100 %.

Hunting animals for the hell of it, the thrill of it, however ....it angers me. 

Yeah I shouldn't have even read this thread, nor replied to it. I can see this topic leading to passionate views on both sides, hence a touchy subject.


----------



## terri (Oct 5, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> And that's how you're still here without Terri... :lmao:


 I threatened him before I took off, Aubs. It was one of those "I stuck up for your sorry butt, so conform or DIE" kind of things. In a really nice way, though. :mrgreen: 

And it worked, apparently....didn't it, Bace?  

We now return to your regularly scheduled, hunt-themed thread.


----------



## graigdavis (Oct 6, 2005)

malachite said:
			
		

> Not something you see everyday........
> 
> I've got your standard issue Remington 870 Wingmaster that only sees use now as a loaner gun. Shoot mainly with a Browning feather-light 12ga O/U. Been waiting for an opportunity to get my hands on the new Ruger side by side though.
> 
> Now I'm all worked up about shotguns. Might have to find me a sporting clays course this weekend



I had gone to look at some O/U shot guns and I saw one sitting there that I had never seen before.  Russian made, and pretty cheap, yet really really nice.  I used to shoot clays twice a week, then I moved to the city, I miss shooting clays.  I cant wait to get out of the city.


----------



## M @ k o (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm also a Hunter " Buck Hunter "  Hope to post another buck in BuckMasters Trophy Gallery this year. 

Good luck this season Littleman.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 6, 2005)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Yeah I shouldn't have even read this thread, nor replied to it. I can see this topic leading to passionate views on both sides, hence a touchy subject.


not at all Lumi!
your view on the subject is what I think most people's view is.
I totally agree that if someone does it for just _entertainment_ it's not good at all... But every hunter I've ever met does it for the food/fur/expense(it's a lot cheaper than buying meat from the store) 
In fact... every hunter I've met are big into conserving the wildlife and keeping the population of deer(or whatever they are hunting) up and managable. Some people who only see the death in it are blinded by that.
Every rancher knows that to keep the deer population healthy there has to be some management of the deer, it's as simple as that.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 6, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> If you look I never said I wasn't going to respond.  I said I was hesitant to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CHECK YOUR PM's


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 6, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> CHECK YOUR PM's



And you as well.


***Edit****

Move along, now, that's right, nothing to see, keep it moving, move along.... :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 6, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Move along, now, that's right, nothing to see, keep it moving, move along.... :mrgreen:


:lmao: <<< rubbernecker...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 7, 2005)

I posted this in its own thread but figured I'd link it here just because of the topic and to add a little humor.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 7, 2005)

:lmao: That's awesome scott!!! :lmao:

:thumbup:


----------



## mygrain (Oct 7, 2005)

One thing i like about hunting is all the cool dogs. I love a hound. I've had many in my life. Blue tick, red-bone, etc..very smart animals indded.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 7, 2005)

mygrain said:
			
		

> One thing i like about hunting is all the cool dogs. I love a hound. I've had many in my life. Blue tick, red-bone, etc..very smart animals indded.


Definately! :thumbup:
My friend had a sheep dog/hunting dog.  He trained him to do both.  That was the smartest dog I've ever seen!


----------



## bace (Oct 8, 2005)

Does anyone sense an air of beastiality in this thread.









...I"m sorry, i'm just fuggin twisted.

*leaves*


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 8, 2005)

I think you're insulting me in some form or another but it's the weekend so I can't tell...It's messing me up enough to see you posting outside working hours.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 8, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Does anyone sense an air of beastiality in this thread.



nope...maybe that's the smell on your hands you keep catching a wiff of. you got something on your mind there bace...something you just cant get out of there...maybe something to do with your pet rabbit or hamster or something... are they afraid of you now...poor little guys.  

 :meh:


----------



## bace (Oct 8, 2005)

Listen, they're the ones talking of their love for hounds. I'm just interpretting with a very twisted sensability.

Leave me alone aight.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 8, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Listen, they're the ones talking of their love for hounds. I'm just interpretting with a very twisted sensability.
> 
> Leave me alone aight.



"They" nothing. I actually stated that. And personally I feel one can love something without trying to **** it. You obviously think otherwise. I'll leave you alone once you recant your statement.


----------



## bace (Oct 8, 2005)

You're right. I love my hounds on a regular basis.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 8, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> You're right. I love my hounds on a regular basis.


That's better...now go sit in the corner and no licking yerself!!


----------



## bace (Oct 8, 2005)

How's a man supposed to feel good about himself without a little lick every now and then?


----------



## mygrain (Oct 8, 2005)

okay okay...but keep it on the newspapers!!


----------



## hobbes28 (Oct 8, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> How's a man supposed to feel good about himself without a little lick every now and then?



Ohhhhhh...That was interesting Bace...


----------



## bace (Oct 8, 2005)

you know it.


----------



## rodeofoto (Oct 8, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I have learned to conform to the rules.
> 
> I take out my twenty something angst on other message boards.


 
L M A O :lmao:  

Weezy


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm a bit of a treehugger (not a Nazi though by any means) and a vegetarian, and I don't see anything inherently wrong in properly hunting animals.  Operative word being 'properly'...i.e.  Pull over on the shoulder, POW!  "yeeehaaawwwww!  got me a 30 pound doe!!!!  yeeeehawwww!"   



It's also the hunter's money that is being used for upkeep of numerous state parks.  Like your hiking trail?  Thank a hunter....


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 9, 2005)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> I'm a bit of a treehugger (not a Nazi though by any means) and a vegetarian, and I don't see anything inherently wrong in properly hunting animals. Operative word being 'properly'...i.e. Pull over on the shoulder, POW! "yeeehaaawwwww! got me a 30 pound doe!!!! yeeeehawwww!"
> 
> 
> 
> It's also the hunter's money that is being used for upkeep of numerous state parks. Like your hiking trail? Thank a hunter....


totally agree! :thumbup:


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 9, 2005)

Isn't a 30lb doe really light...?


----------



## tempra (Oct 9, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Isn't a 30lb doe really light...?



It'd make a hell of a loaf of bread!


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 9, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Isn't a 30lb doe really light...?


yes, very light... an average deer is about 150 pounds.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 9, 2005)

TreeH has a valid point. Over population of deer is rampant, thinning the herds are necessary at times- atleast so I've been told....too bad folks don't look at human overpopulation the same way. :meh:


----------



## airgunr (Oct 9, 2005)

In Wisconsin they are activly encouraging people to help thin out the deer herd because of CWD in the herd.  It's the most effective way of controlling the desease here.  

Another factor is the herd is way too large to be supported by the habitat.  There are 3 times the amout of deer now than when the "White Man" came to this country and they are destroying the forests.  In Door County they have wiped out the natural vegetation from the ground up to the height of a standing deers head in the park.  No wild flowers or anything.  They are also responsible for over 40,000 deer/car accidents per year.

Besides, venison is very good when prepared properly.  I also enjoy venison sausage.


----------



## mygrain (Oct 9, 2005)

airgunr said:
			
		

> They are also responsible for over 40,000 deer/car accidents per year.



Indeed, I grew up living next to a wildlife reserve and all of the deer run from the unsafe areas to the safe zone during hunting season. Last year my mom hit 3 deer in one month. thank goodness she drives a Blazer or she would have been in trouble. 

And I will admit, although the thought of hurting animals really really disturbs me ...they sure are tastey.  :blushing:


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 9, 2005)

Speaking of over population...
An area near where I live 'Canyon Lake', had 72 deer per-acre at one point.
It was a horrible problem that started when contractors got a hold of the land and started building a LOT of homes there.  When that happened NO HUNTING.
Then everything broke loose.  The deer were so over-populated and so docile that they were starving to death and would walk up to people and even attack them for food.

That's an extreme problem that can happen anywhere... really. :meh:


----------

